# Neuer Sender RTL Plus



## dianelized20 (25 Apr. 2016)

Das geplante Programm, da weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll 

Programm des ersten Sendetages: Samstag, 4. Juni 2016:

00:00 Die 100 witzigsten RTL-Momente aller Zeiten
01:40 Let's Dance
02:50 Let's Dance
04:00 Das Strafgericht
04:45 Das Jugendgericht
05:40 Das Jugendgericht
06:25 Das Jugendgericht
07:10 Das Familiengericht
07:50 Das Familiengericht
08:35 Das Familiengericht
09:20 Meine Hochzeit
09:45 Mein Baby
10:05 Unsere erste gemeinsame Wohnung
10:30 Unsere erste gemeinsame Wohnung
10:55 Das Jugendgericht
11:40 Das Jugendgericht
12:25 Das Jugendgericht
13:10 Das Strafgericht
13:55 Das Strafgericht
14:40 Das Strafgericht
15:30 Das Strafgericht
16:15 Das Familiengericht
17:00 Das Familiengericht
17:50 Das Familiengericht
18:35 Verklag mich doch!
20:15 Bauer sucht Frau (1. Staffel)
21:05 Bauer sucht Frau
21:50 Vermisst
22:40 Vermisst
23:35 Verklag mich doch!
01:10 Das Strafgericht
01:55 Das Strafgericht
02:40 Das Strafgericht
03:25 Das Strafgericht
04:10 Staatsanwalt Posch ermittelt
04:55 Das Jugendgericht

Das Tagesprogramm von 06:00 bis 20.15 Uhr ist von Samstag bis Freitag identisch, auch das Nachtprogramm wird jeden Tag mit "Verklag mich doch!", "Das Strafgericht", "Staatsanwalt Posch ermittelt" und "Das Jugendgericht" bestückt.

Sonntagabend, 5. Juni 2016:

20:15 Let's Dance (1. Staffel)
21:30 Let's Dance
22:45 Die 100 witzigsten RTL-Momente aller Zeiten

Montagabend, 6. Juni 2016:

20:15 Dr. Stefan Frank - Der Arzt, dem die Frauen vertrauen
21:55 Hinter Gittern - Der Frauenknast
22:45 Hinter Gittern - Der Frauenknast

Dienstagabend, 7. Juni 2016:

20:15 Doppelter Einsatz
21:55 Im Namen des Gesetzes
22:45 Im Namen des Gesetzes

Mittwochabend, 8. Juni 2016:

20:15 Einsatz in 4 Wänden - Spezial
21:00 Einsatz in 4 Wänden - Spezial
21:50 Einsatz in 4 Wänden
22:15 Einsatz in 4 Wänden
22:40 Einsatz in 4 Wänden
23:05 Einsatz in 4 Wänden

Donnerstagabend, 9. Juni 2016:

20:15 Monk
21:00 Monk
21:45 Quincy
22:35 Quincy
23:25 Quincy

Freitagabend, 10. Juni 2016:

20:15 Ritas Welt
20:40 Ritas Welt
21:05 Nikola
21:30 Nikola
21:55 Das Amt
22:20 Das Amt
22:40 Die Camper
23:05 Die Camper


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Wieeeessooooo.. Reicht doch RTL schon D:


----------



## UTux (25 Apr. 2016)

Ist das jetzt Harz-4 TV Premium?


----------



## Max100 (26 Apr. 2016)

Die wollen wohl insgesamt ihre Marktanteile aufbessern


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Apr. 2016)

Die richten sich nur nach ihrem Publikum. Das ist der traurige Fakt!


----------



## Death Row (26 Apr. 2016)

UTux schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Harz-4 TV Premium?



Ich bitte dich. Selbst ich habe meinen Stolz


----------



## Sidewinder (26 Apr. 2016)

1. Ganz normales RTL Programm 
1. RTL Plus hies der Sender bei seiner einführung 1990 bereits, da haben die sich echt mühe beim Namen des neuen Senders gegeben   :thumbup: :dancing:


----------



## Devilfish (26 Apr. 2016)

Sidewinder schrieb:


> 1. RTL Plus hies der Sender bei seiner einführung 1990 bereits, da haben die sich echt mühe beim Namen des neuen Senders gegeben   :thumbup: :dancing:



Vielleicht haben die die ganze Zeit nur ihren Spartensender gesendet und das "richtige" RTL kommt dann erst wieder


----------



## Death Row (26 Apr. 2016)

Dann müssen tagsüber auch Pornos laufen


----------



## Toolman (26 Apr. 2016)

Das vielleicht nicht, aber was ich gelesen haben wollen die auf dem Sender Neuauflagen von 'Jeopardy', 'Familien-Duell' und 'Glücksrad' bringen.


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Apr. 2016)

​


----------



## comatron (27 Apr. 2016)

Der erste Tag ist interessant. Da scheint es mit Ausnahme von 9.45 Uhr nur um Kriminelle zu gehen.


----------



## Bender.66 (10 Juni 2016)

Noch mehr RTL sender haben wir nicht genug davon happy010


----------



## fuchtzehn (26 Juni 2016)

Endlich startet Llambi jetzt richtig durch


----------

